# Favorite Supermarket indulgences?



## DeclanDublin (31 Mar 2018)

I'm not usually a huge fan of any particular chain or brand, but credit where credit is due. The 'Tesco finest range'  has some very nice items at reasonable prices. I recently discovered the joy of chai tea ( it was mentioned in a travel blog by Michael Portillo in India).  Tesco does very nice chai teabags in its 'finest' range.  Another favorite is M&S plain Greek yogurt which retails at a mere 3 Euro a kg. They have two options, one zero fat and the other one has some fat in it, but they are totally scrumptious, and the zero fat one is very, very creamy. I feel I can eat well without guilt on these. You could add some honey or sugar and use instead of cream. I use it for smoothies.


----------



## Firefly (3 Apr 2018)

Glenish low fat, organic strawberry yogurt. The big pot. Seem to polish one off most nights!


----------



## Futurelookin (3 Apr 2018)

Firefly said:


> Glenish low fat, organic strawberry yogurt. The big pot. Seem to polish one off most nights!


I love the new one - the Glenisk Greek Style Coconut and Vanilla. Unreal.


----------



## Buddyboy (3 Apr 2018)

The Lidl sourdough veggie pizzas.  Cheap as chips, and are a great base to throw on a few more things, some more olives/sundried tomates/cheese, even though they have great toppings on their own.


----------

